# Snorting?



## Kerby (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never really been around a lot of Pits/Bullys...But i am a new owner of a lovely little girl who snorts...she snorts when she is excited mostly and it sounds like a pig..Should this be concering or is it normal behavior...?

I've never had a dog ever that snorted..snore yes but snorting no..she has a vet appt here soon but i would rather ask now before i go off asking the vet "why does she snort" and get a rather dumb resoponce or a "emergancy" we need to give her this..responce..Had it happen way to much on my aussie..


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain will make himself snort lol. When he plays he likes to do it. We had a pug who snorted ALL the time. There was nothing wrong with him he just snorted lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kerby (Jan 11, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Cain will make himself snort lol. When he plays he likes to do it. We had a pug who snorted ALL the time. There was nothing wrong with him he just snorted lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thanks  Glad it is not somthing to be worried about..her 'brother' is a pit mix and does not do it so i was a little shocked..Thanks again


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You're welcome you can always double check with your vet, but I've always had a dog that snorts lol. I was sad when we didn't have our pug anymore. Now Cain snores and snorts when he plays. I think it's so funny.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

snorting all the time is normally an elongated palate. Does your dog have a short muzzle? Many times it will cause no problems and you just have a comically noisy dog. It is common to have problems in breeds who are Brachycephalic meaning short nosed dogs like bulldogs, bostons, and pugs. Now you know why your dog is "noisy" it's the palate is too long and protrudes into the airway a little bit.

ACVS - Brachycephalic Syndrome


----------



## Kerby (Jan 11, 2013)

She has a pretty normal muzzle compaired to her head and body..It only happens when she is excited but i can also ask the vet about it since we will be going in soon

Thank you also for the respone i've been learning more and more about the breed since i have joined.


----------



## Kerby (Jan 11, 2013)

Im sure it's odd not having the little guy around..I miss having my Aussie but know she is better off now ..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, is thta pretty much the same reason they snore I have heard? I have never had a snorter who isnt a snorer, lol.

My boy snorts for all types of things, excitement, to get our attention, or smelling, like getting too close to the snow or sand on the beach lol So many things. 

My boys nickname is piggy cause of how much he snorts


----------



## Kerby (Jan 11, 2013)

ames said:


> OK, is thta pretty much the same reason they snore I have heard? I have never had a snorter who isnt a snorer, lol.
> 
> My boy snorts for all types of things, excitement, to get our attention, or smelling, like getting too close to the snow or sand on the beach lol So many things.
> 
> My boys nickname is piggy cause of how much he snorts


hah im not sure but thats what we call Astrid shes so small yet wide so when she snorts we just call her a little piggy..


----------

